# nuclear prepping



## chriscw (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello All: Forgive a newby's naivity, but isn't the majority of prepping to do with "wtshtf" scenarios like disasters, anarchy, collapse of gov't, etc? If a nuke (or 100) is dropped anywhere nearby, we are doomed regardless of food/water stocking precautions aren't we (assuming most of us have no access to an underground bunker?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

were all the Japanese around the nuke plant disaster wrote off? .... the blast zone of a nuclear weapon is small - don't get Hollyweird sci-fi confused with reality .... 

you need to be prepared for the fallout period and for possibly a TEOTWAWKI situation ....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

All I can say is if a full blown nuclear exchange takes place, good luck, if your 25 feet under ground and fully self contained for about 5 to 10 years, you might have a chance, barring a direct hit.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

chriscw said:


> Hello All: Forgive a newby's naivity, but isn't the majority of prepping to do with "wtshtf" scenarios like disasters, anarchy, collapse of gov't, etc? If a nuke (or 100) is dropped anywhere nearby, we are doomed regardless of food/water stocking precautions aren't we (assuming most of us have no access to an underground bunker?


IMO, as an old Minuteman Missile Combat Crew Commander who served during the cold war, full blown thermonuclear war is so old school. The economies of the superpowers today are so intertwined, that none could financially survive any major war. You think Russia and/or China wants millions of their folks sitting around with no jobs? And actually, three or so enhanced EMP weapons exploded in the atmosphere, in the right spots could kill as many folks... would just take a bit longer. Also, such an attack would not create a huge cloud of radiation that would impact the whole planet or the clouds of smoke that could almost instantly change global weather... impacting the attacker as well.

The catastrophic events I prep for have more to do with an EMP attack from folks that aren't part of the global economy & could care less about their citizen's lives... such as North Korea, Iran or groups like ISIS. A similar attack that would cause great harm would be a computer attack on our grid, which is very vulnerable. Then you also have to be concerned of a solar eruption, such as the Carrington Event of 1859, which could likewise take down the grid & other electronics.

We all prep for maybe different possibilities, but those are the biggies for me.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Chris please go to the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.

Introduce Yourself


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

From the 50's through the 80's nuke war is what it was all about. Today I'm more concerned about the loose cannons out there like North KOREA,ISIS and others. Keep prepping,you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

An act of terror or a rogue nation are likely as well as an industrial accident like 3 mile Island, Chernobyl, Fukushima. I would start with iodine pills and a bug out plan if necessary as I have no deep bunker.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> IMO, as an old Minuteman Missile Combat Crew Commander who served during the cold war, full blown thermonuclear war is so old school. The economies of the superpowers today are so intertwined, that none could financially survive any major war. You think Russia and/or China wants millions of their folks sitting around with no jobs? And actually, three or so enhanced EMP weapons exploded in the atmosphere, in the right spots could kill as many folks... would just take a bit longer. Also, such an attack would not create a huge cloud of radiation that would impact the whole planet or the clouds of smoke that could almost instantly change global weather... impacting the attacker as well.
> 
> The catastrophic events I prep for have more to do with an EMP attack from folks that aren't part of the global economy & could care less about their citizen's lives... such as North Korea, Iran or groups like ISIS. A similar attack that would cause great harm would be a computer attack on our grid, which is very vulnerable. Then you also have to be concerned of a solar eruption, such as the Carrington Event of 1859, which could likewise take down the grid & other electronics.
> 
> We all prep for maybe different possibilities, but those are the biggies for me.


You aren't the only ColdWar warrior around here who dealt with special weapons. 59th Ord Bgd, among one other place. 
Of course, that has nothing to do with economics. As far as that is concerned, while economies are entangled, ours is one that is struggled by. Everyone knows the Keynesian model has destroyed us. Everyone also knows a dying empire is a dangerous one. 
Keep in mind how much death the elites have already caused to keep the dollar important to the rest of the world.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Prayer


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

https://www.ready.gov/nuclear-blast

I posted this link because in it it describes the most important thing as far as anything nuclear goes, shelter. You need to have a place where you can go to at least temporarily, staying outside is not an option you need to get indoors as soon as you can. Beyond that just like a volcano the only thing to do is be ready to get out of the area.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

For folks that refuse to prep for a bugout, bye bye ! Lol !


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You can't compare the WW2 Japanese bombs with the nukes they have now. Sure the Japs survived the low yield bombs from 1940's. Ain't going to be the same next time. 

You have 2 choices, IMHO. Die a slow death or end it quick.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> From the 50's through the 80's nuke war is what it was all about. Today I'm more concerned about the loose cannons out there like North KOREA,ISIS and others. Keep prepping,you gotta start somewhere.


Hey you forgot the real loose cannons BHO and HRC


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> You can't compare the WW2 Japanese bombs with the nukes they have now. Sure the Japs survived the low yield bombs from 1940's. Ain't going to be the same next time.
> 
> You have 2 choices, IMHO. Die a slow death or end it quick.


While today's weapons are more powerful, they are supposed to be cleaner. 
Hey, you know me; always looking for that little ray of sunshine!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> While today's weapons are more powerful, they are supposed to be cleaner.
> Hey, you know me; always looking for that little ray of sunshine!


Lead blocks radiation. I'm going crawl up into a room made of .22lr sitting on my couch made of 556 with a welding helmet on and a bag of popcorn and watch the show.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Lead blocks radiation. I'm going crawl up into a room made of .22lr sitting on my couch made of 556 with a welding helmet on and a bag of popcorn and watch the show.


The immediate burst is when shielding is needed. Chances of being in such a shelter isn't likely. Afterward, you need cover to protect from fallout. You don't have to worry about that as Mobile (a port city) and Pensacola NAS will be struck with air bursts. You'll be in deep do-do. 
So much for the little ray of sunshine.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> The immediate burst is when shielding is needed. Chances of being in such a shelter isn't likely. Afterward, you need cover to protect from fallout. You don't have to worry about that as Mobile (a port city) and Pensacola NAS will be struck with air bursts. You'll be in deep do-do.
> So much for the little ray of sunshine.


Denton Downer.......i bets that's u real name.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Chipper said:


> You can't compare the WW2 Japanese bombs with the nukes they have now. Sure the Japs survived the low yield bombs from 1940's. Ain't going to be the same next time.
> 
> You have 2 choices, IMHO. Die a slow death or end it quick.


Thats assuming that the strike was made by a power with thermonuclear weapons. I'd say the bigger threat would be a crude bomb or a dirty bomb detonated by terrorists. Despite all the saber rattling I have a hard time believing Russia would initiate a first strike and we all know Obama won't. North Korea or Iran don't have the technology for thermonukes and even if they do they don't have the technology to deliver them.

The other major area of concern would be the nuke plants, there are tons of safety protocols in place as well as security but they're all designed and operated by humans so the human factor is always in effect.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Hi Chris please go to the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.
> 
> Introduce Yourself


Wow Auntie. you do this with so much more tact than I can seem to muster!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> North Korea or Iran don't have the technology for thermonukes and even if they do they don't have the technology to deliver them.


The real fear here is a collaboration between the two. North Korea has the nukes & Iran has tested a delivery method for an EMP devise. Iran has test fired their intermediate range missile from a freighter at sea & had the warhead explode near apogee. There is only one reason for such a test and no reason why North Korea, on their own, couldn't deliver a weapon in the same fashion. North Korea already has satellites in orbit that could be nuclear armed & they are in a south polar orbit, meaning they approach the US from the south, where we have little defense.

The North Koreans can't and don't need to match us megaton for megaton, so need for huge nukes. They know they can get much more bang from the buck by having EMP effects... not blast damage. EMP just happened to be an unexpected result from a nuclear explosion. Those early nukes were primarily designed for blast damage but could be used to disrupt communication with a high altitude fusing burst, which our Minutemen could perform way back when I served. But now, enhanced EMP or super EMP, weapons have been designed where they could care less about megatons but how much gamma rays are produced. The latest North Korean test was downplayed by some annalists because they were expecting a bigger blast from their new hydrogen weapon. However, if the intent was to test a super EMP weapon, then the test results make sense.

IMO we need to ignore the saber rattling from the Russians & be very afraid of North Korea. Some folks wonder why we just don't just take out their weapon centers with a military attack. Problem is, North Korea also has an advanced cyber warefare capability and if we were to attack, guess what they would do to our grid?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Come on , do you really think the supper powers are going to nuke the world ? NO way , they are not that stupid .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Come on , do you really think the supper powers are going to nuke the world ? NO way , they are not that stupid .


Putin is - with Obammy, the Russians could give the US a bloody nose by blowing up a few cities and Obammy would surrender the country without firing a shot ....

if the Russians installed Obammy the 1st on a permanent royal throne - 1/2 the population would obediently slave for the master ....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> An act of terror or a rogue nation are likely as well as an industrial accident like 3 mile Island, Chernobyl, Fukushima. I would start with iodine pills and a bug out plan if necessary as I have no deep bunker.


^^^ My specific prep here also.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

chriscw said:


> Hello All: Forgive a newby's naivity, but isn't the majority of prepping to do with "wtshtf" scenarios like disasters, anarchy, collapse of gov't, etc? If a nuke (or 100) is dropped anywhere nearby, we are doomed regardless of food/water stocking precautions aren't we (assuming most of us have no access to an underground bunker?


If you live in a major city your probably screwed. Cities like New York, Chicago, Atlanta, Detroit probably are a target besides military installations. Nuclear war is survivable, you just have to educate your self. Check out this free pdf Nuclear War Survival Skills.

Nuclear War Survival Skills FREE PDF DOWNLOAD, Book, Video and More

If you live in a rural area and have a basement your probably sitting pretty good. Have supplies to live off of without having to go out. If you have to go out, have some type of hazmat suit to keep dust off of you and a good facemask or gas mask so you are not breathing in dust. Buy some Potassium Iodide (KI) Here is link that explains its use Potassium Iodide (KI) FAQ - Fact Sheet - Thyroid Block Supplement


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Here is pretty good education guide pdf. Down load it or print it off.

http://www.ki4u.com/guide.pdf


----------

